# A tool for your tool?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't even want to contemplate what precipitated the consumer warning on this tool. I'm just relieved it wasn't a Sawzall.

LINK

(Do not follow the above link if you are offended by the word 'penis'.)


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

OWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It hurts just thinking about that.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

See thats just silly. Everyone knows you use wrenches for nuts, not screwdrivers. :lol::eek2::hurah:


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll bet that's one strange info-mercial!

"How many times has this happened to you with ORDINARY minature screwdrivers?..."


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

We must thank the lawyers for that one.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

jpx5 said:


> We must thank the lawyers for that one.


Yep, the the joker who tried it (and sued). :nono2:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If you know anyone who has worked in an ER, they can tell you literally HUNDREDS of stories about various items that people have inserted into themselves. I've even seen websites with x-rays taken of various items...









That's a soldering iron...









And this guy had a minor incident with his nail gun.


----------

